# Absolutely new but decided on ACS Minima & Mignon



## Denis McKeown (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello from near York. Emma and I have perhaps the usual experience - Francis & Francis (spotted in a Danish interior design book), Gaggia of course, Rancilio basic machine, most recently a Dualitt which had a pump failure last week. This journey has at least taught us the important of descaling. So time to move to a 'real' espresso machine and grinder. And a kind response on youtube from Jake - and have decided on the lovely ACS Minima with Mignon Specilita grinder ... well, Emma just needs some persuasion ....


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

hi,

yeah you made it across










this is the seller i told you about @BlackCatCoffee ,

jake


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome @Denis McKeown - a well-regarded machine that should give you years of pleasure


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Denis McKeown Welcome, nice setup, now you just need some great beans which you will find from our sponsors.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice set up, welcome to the forum


----------



## Denis McKeown (Feb 15, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> hi,
> 
> yeah you made it across
> 
> ...


 our little boat just did I think


----------



## MHeath (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice! The minima is a machine I've been considering, along with a couple of others 🤣


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@MHeath

@Denis McKeown

If you have any questions or vids you want taking ask away


----------

